# Germany.



## Wooie1958 (Jun 10, 2018)

Germany in September      :drive:      emissions sticker ordered       :idea:      never been before          :rolleyes2:          will it be full of foreigners


----------



## mark61 (Jun 10, 2018)

Guess, there'll be a few English there.  Suppose I better get a sticker. Never bothered before. Going in July.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 10, 2018)

Very quick and easy here Mark        Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de


----------



## witzend (Jun 10, 2018)

There will be plenty of French


----------



## Rollin (Jun 13, 2018)

I've just crossed Germany from Cologne to Berlin, taking the slow scenic route. I haven't seen a single other UK motorhomer, nor any French. A handful of Dutch, everyone else is German.

Weather has been fantastic, lots of gorgeous scenery, free or cheap (< €10) stellplatze almost everywhere. Of course they don't have much of a seaside (I was further south anyway) but there are various freshwater lakes around that are great for swimming (no waves or - obviously - salt). It seems even the smallest towns will have really well maintained outdoor pools for €3 or €4. Bars are cheap too, half a litre of beer is usually €3.50. I highly recommend it.

edit: Try to keep a good supply of €1 and 50¢ coins with you - a lot of the government-run aires have parking machines that only accept coins (no cards or notes).


----------



## Beemer (Jun 13, 2018)

We have just booked the Chunnel for September, and heading for Bavaria for a 2 week ramble.
Last time we were there was in 1991, when we hired a motorhome from Paderborn and toured down the Rhine to include Neuschwanzstein in our itinerary.
I have my Plakette, however, it is yellow, so won't be venturing into cities with the "dirty" van.  Using public transport in Germany is much more convenient and cheap anyway


----------



## jann (Jun 13, 2018)

Germany in September/October time is good.Plentyof stellplatz to stop at.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 13, 2018)

Off mid July, Black Forrest then over to Saxony Switzerland national park, and on to Estonia. No idea which way back yet.


----------



## redhand (Jun 14, 2018)

Been here two weeks Mosel and Rhine been great
Underwhelmed so far with Black Forest considering the romantic road and Bavaria
Didn't bother with emissions sticker as keeping away from cities, spoke with some Germans who say the police  aren't bothered seen loads of vans without them


----------



## redhand (Jun 14, 2018)

Stellplatz are generally half full only come across one that had no places
A few Brit vans no French mainly Germans and clogs


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 14, 2018)

Trip sounds great love to hear your update when back.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 19, 2018)

Still no sticker     :sad:    ordered and paid for on 10/06/2018, email conformation / order number back straight away    :dance:     how long did yours take


----------



## witzend (Jun 19, 2018)

Got mine within 10 days was surprised how quick it arrived until I got the French one back in 4 days. I know we could try to avoid these zones but you never know when we may have to enter one for a doctor/hospital or even a vet and its not like they cost a fortune


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 19, 2018)

Got my French one in 9 days from ordering / paying to coming through the door, i was happy with that   :dance:

IMHO for what they cost it`s not worth not having them, just in case   :idea:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sticker arrived, all is good   :dance:


----------



## RSD7a (Aug 25, 2018)

*Emission sticker*



Wooie1958 said:


> Very quick and easy here Mark        Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de



Thanks to the link Mark, my sticker arrived in exactly a week. AND its a green one ... For a 04 Ducato 2.3 JTD!! I'm not sure how they worked that out but I'm not complaining. I just supplied a scan of the inside page of my V5 (which tells nothing about emissions) as documentary evidence, along with payment. By the way, my scanned doc looked like it never properly loaded onto my application on their site, but when I went through to pay, there it was.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2018)

RSD7a said:


> Thanks to the link Mark, my sticker arrived in exactly a week. AND its a green one ... For a 04 Ducato 2.3 JTD!! I'm not sure how they worked that out but I'm not complaining. I just supplied a scan of the inside page of my V5 (which tells nothing about emissions) as documentary evidence, along with payment. By the way, my scanned doc looked like it never properly loaded onto my application on their site, but when I went through to pay, there it was.





They`ll have gone off the " Date First Registered " on the V5.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 25, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Germany in September      :drive:      emissions sticker ordered       :idea:      never been before          :rolleyes2:          will it be full of foreigners




Envious Mr. WOO. Germany is definitely on our radar. Have a great time and let us know your route.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Envious Mr. WOO. Germany is definitely on our radar. Have a great time and let us know your route.




I`m afraid it`s postponed until next year now Ral  :sad:

The wife`s just had one operation and has another one due soon      :hammer:      so she needs to fully recover before we can go away in the motorhome again    :dance:

Seriously thinking about Southern Spain or Portugal for some warmer weather in January / February if she`s up to it     :idea:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 25, 2018)

We are heading for Spain or Portugal at the end of December for a month or two


----------



## izwozral (Aug 25, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m afraid it`s postponed until next year now Ral  :sad:
> 
> The wife`s just had one operation and has another one due soon      :hammer:      so she needs to fully recover before we can go away in the motorhome again    :dance:
> 
> Seriously thinking about Southern Spain or Portugal for some warmer weather in January / February if she`s up to it     :idea:



That's a shame, may even bump into then ?
There are worse places than Spain & Portugal though!

Good luck to Mrs Woo.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 25, 2018)

izwozral said:


> That's a shame, may even bump into then ?
> There are worse places than Spain & Portugal though!
> 
> Good luck to Mrs Woo.




Thank you    :wave:


----------



## colinm (Aug 26, 2018)

Look on the bright side, you'll not be bumping into me if you're not going in September.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 26, 2018)

As they say, every cloud  ......................         :lol-049:        :lol-049:


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 26, 2018)

*Germany*

Is great on a par with France and in some ways better (No Tolls)

Many good stellplatz and many very good or excellent one

I find KamperKontact (spelt with C) to be an excellent resource.

Lidl Aldi and Penny shops

Just know that deposit (Pfand) is often charged on bottles and cans but the refund is easy and reliable
also a good source of coins (Munzen) which is the main way of paying in the parking meters and fresh water dispensers.
Many of the stellplatz mark an area nearly 2 MoHos wide which allows an awning to be extended (at least partially)

If you are near Karlsruhe I recommend Gemersheim stellplatz
A bit further South Memmingen is great and good stellplatz


----------



## RSD7a (Aug 27, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> They`ll have gone off the " Date First Registered " on the V5.



Indeed. Which is why given its a 2004 van, I was (pleasantly) surprised to get a Green (ie lowest emissions category), rather than Amber sticker.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 27, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m afraid it`s postponed until next year now Ral  :sad:
> 
> The wife`s just had one operation and has another one due soon      :hammer:      so she needs to fully recover before we can go away in the motorhome again    :dance:
> 
> Seriously thinking about Southern Spain or Portugal for some warmer weather in January / February if she`s up to it     :idea:



Give us a shout if you're between Seville and Faro. We won't refuse an offer of a drink or 3.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 27, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Give us a shout if you're between Seville and Faro. We won't refuse an offer of a drink or 3.




Thank you  :wave:


----------

